# 40+ year old WH?



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

At this house today to change the WH and the 2" CI from the washer. Need to add a laundry tub also. Anyway, this WH I pulled is a Jackson glass lined and has a date stamp of 6/66. Amazing it still worked and didn't leak, the only reason I changed it is because new people bought the house and are going to be moving in and wanted a new WH. The CI line was completely plugged, not even sure how it drained at all, they just said it was slow. Slow, yeah I'll say it was SLoooowwww.
1st pic is my first cut into the 2" close to the main stack
2nd pic is the kitchen drain
3rd pic is the old washer drain, they weren't using it, just running the washer outside
4th pic is about 4" from the combo that tied into the main trunk line, this is were I'll tie into

I cleaned the drains from roof vents before tying in and will clean the whole line again from the roof after tying in.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are pics of the WH, notice that there is not a built in port for the T&P.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Cut it in half. I want to see what it looks like on the inside.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

Where is the date stamp?


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

The date stamp is on the left side of metal tag next the the serial #


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> The date stamp is on the left side of metal tag next the the serial #


,
or at least I assume that is the date stamp. There is a six in the upper left corner, then a 66 to the left of the serial #


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

666 mark of the beast


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I will see about cutting it open tomorrow and posting pics


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

After you cut it in half, re-wire for the bottom element only, you'll have a great fish boiler or smoker


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

those lines are packed solid


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

By 1966 I'm sure they went to steel but some of the old water heaters had copper and nickle tanks. It's always a good idea to cut open and see what you have.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

That bad boy was made in "Nooga", that is funny as hell to me for some reason.:laughing: I too would like to see the inside of her as well.


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

if it's monel you will get a nice chunk of change for it.


----------



## Farmtek (Feb 8, 2010)

I'd pay to watch Myth Buster's see what they would do with that,:laughing:


----------



## ccoonen (May 28, 2010)

Datestamp should be next to the serial number


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Back around '98, I replaced a tank in an old duplex. House was pre-WWII. I think the tank was original, but anyway it was solid copper. Still worked, but the gas valve was acting up, and I just wasn't willing to take responsibility for trying to upgrade that sucker! Just dumped it. A few years later, the copper would have been worth a pretty penny!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I KNOW that unit was heavy. Been there, done that.


----------

